# Dorohedoro



## Teleq (Mar 17, 2009)

Couldn't find a thread for this, so here goes.

​


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The World of Dorohedoro seems to be set in a post-apocalyptic world which is split in to two major factions.
> 
> The plot of the manga centers around Kaiman, who does not remember who he was before he was transfigured by a Magic user. This transformation left him with a reptile's head, and a desire to find out the truth about who he really is. Accompanied by Nikaido, his female companion, he tracks down Magic Users in The Hole and unceremoniously chomps down on their head, hoping to find out who it was that put him in this state. One by one, they witness this "second man" inside the head of Kaiman, and after pulling them back out of his mouth he asks them all a question...
> 
> _"What did the guy inside my head say?"_




Sample pages:

*Spoiler*: _Kaiman (main character)_ 









*Spoiler*: _Shin_


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 9, 2009)

_I love this manga to death, Kaiman is a true badass, i only wish it wasn't irregularly updated._


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 26, 2009)

it's just another of the seinin that are underappreciated on this site. all anyone cares about is claymore and beserk. I love ebisu(I think the spelling is right) the messes up badass dinosaur magic using chick with the skull mask. I'm up to the chapter with kaimen being attacked by his friend with the contract of en in her. spoiler alert if your source for manga was different because i found a source with an extra volume then the other sources i could find online. sssssssshocking, lol


----------



## GuidoMista (Nov 27, 2009)

more people need to read this manga, it's one of he best i've ever read.


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 27, 2009)

I agree, it's on the BAA/BAA:LO level of awesomeness among seinens if not higher:




Also, along with  FMA it's my favourite female mangaka's work


----------



## Brian (Nov 27, 2009)

I've read some of this, pretty badass and I like the art style. I need to catch up though.


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 28, 2009)

up to 85 now. guido's link has all, many other links don't have more then 30. love the bonus chapters. not sure how much more there will be in this manga but it is definetly in my top 5 somedays i think it's my favorite. i wonder if there will even be a happy ending half the time it goes from scary and sad to utterly hillarious so fast. wonder how long till cross eyes vs. en's family rematch.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Dec 4, 2009)

where did u guys read the chapters 74 to 78, cause in that link they are missing, when i press on the 74-79 folder it starts with 79 so all the suspense created by that cliffhanger and the end of chapter 73 is pretty much ruined......awesome manga btw but nikaido fucking pisses me of, she's one of the characters that i dont like....


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 5, 2009)

c3zz4rr said:
			
		

> where did u guys read the chapters 74 to 78


GSS's website (registration's required)


----------



## Yak (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm seriously loving this manga. Very unique drawing style, amazing story, extremely likeable characters, action, violence, gore and a big dose of heartwarming humour. Dorohedoro is love. <3


----------



## c3zz4rr (Dec 5, 2009)

tnx 4 the link mrcinos.....sorry but i cant rep you now ....


----------



## memocay (Feb 23, 2010)

Is chapter(Curse) 86 out yet ?


----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 23, 2010)

not that i know of :"( try finding her other work it is very dorohedoro like but still doesn't stop the hunger for more awesomeness. this manga is too awesome to be made anime, hell sometimes i think it's to awesome to be written on paper should be like etched in steel plates and dropped on from the stratosphere by zeppelins.


----------



## Neenah (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh god why isn't this awesome manga discussed ;___________; It doesn't deserve to be in the depths of obscurity....

Having all the Italian volumes so far in my hands felt so worth buying for.
Damnnit the raw of 86 is there but still no trans yet argh!

Either way RAW chapter 87 should be out soonish since the 25th is coming up. :3


----------



## memocay (Feb 24, 2010)

Neenah said:


> Oh god why isn't this awesome manga discussed ;___________; It doesn't deserve to be in the depths of obscurity....
> 
> Having all the Italian volumes so far in my hands felt so worth buying for.
> Damnnit the raw of 86 is there but still no trans yet argh!
> ...



where did ya find the RAWs ?


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Mar 27, 2010)

For those of you who want to archive the HQ version GWR has just released vol.14


----------



## c3zz4rr (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks 4 the link man, I don't really follow gwr forums so I didn't know that they had the links for all the volumes there.


----------



## Gain (May 11, 2010)

thread needs bump, more people should read this

I just brought Volume 1 from Barnes N Noble, pretty good translation but Kaiman is now Caiman for some reason


----------



## Bilaal (May 11, 2010)

This is one of the best manga I've ever read. It's in my top ten above things like One Piece, Monster, and Shin Angyo Onshi.

How often do new chapters come out?


----------



## Gain (May 11, 2010)

I believe the chapters release monthly, but the group doing it doesn't scan it till the next volume is released

so we're basically waiting for Volume 15


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 11, 2010)

Started reading Dorohedoro last month, currently on chapter 34 and I'm loving it.


----------



## Blinky (May 11, 2010)

What the hell it's about a Lizard man ? I gotta read this .


----------



## Bilaal (May 11, 2010)

This is getting manga of the month next month.

And I've just started vol 4, can someone tell me if Kaiman and the girl's backstories have been revealed yet (don't tell me what they are though).


----------



## Gain (May 11, 2010)

Nikaido's - Yes

Kaiman - Well, sorta.....you'll have to read it yourself though, it's a bit complicated


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 14, 2010)

I started reading it an hour ago. Currently on chapter 6. This shit is awesome.


----------



## Bilaal (May 14, 2010)

Yes, yes it is


----------



## gumby2ms (May 14, 2010)

I'm with you bilaal have been nominating this nearly every week i can remember to do so. not sure if this could eveer be made an anime, it's up there for gore, but if it did it would have to have a blaring metal theme song, hell you don't need lyrics just dorohedoro in triplets while maybe thrash metal or metal core style metal plays for maybe 30 seconds as you side scan past the cast and that is it. but definelty lets try to get it nominated most i've got is 3 nominations between the people on this board in one month, need more


----------



## Gain (May 14, 2010)

These are all the scanned chapters at the moment, they go up to 85

Chapter 310

I think someone had RAWS of 86 + 87 on the previous page


----------



## Bilaal (May 14, 2010)

Ebisu is the best loli ever


----------



## valerian (May 14, 2010)

Gain said:


> These are all the scanned chapters at the moment, they go up to 85
> 
> Chapter 310
> 
> I think someone had RAWS of 86 + 87 on the previous page



Thanks, just started reading and shit is crazy. I think I'm going to enjoy this.


----------



## Gain (May 14, 2010)

Trust me, you will 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Imp (May 14, 2010)

I read the first 2 volumes a while ago. So far the art was the most impressive part. The dark shading and the gritty feel really sets the tone for the story and makes the setting look like more of a hell hole. 

The plot really hasn't done anything for me yet. I'm indifferent towards Kaiman. Shin is pretty cool though. Hopefully I'll get caught up in the story once some of the backstories are explained and the story unfolds a bit more.


----------



## Gain (May 14, 2010)

I actually somewhat agree with that. Don't really read it for the plot myself (although it gets much better the more you read), but it's the characters and the art which keeps me coming back for more. Like Bilaal said, Ebisu is one awesome kid character and it's always a joy to read her panels.

Kaiman gets a bit better as you read along, though I admit he's sort of out done by the more colorful cast, even his buddy Nikaido. Still, he is pretty solid as a protagonist and I never felt annoyed by his position as such.


----------



## BlaZeR (May 17, 2010)

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## BlaZeR (May 18, 2010)

I can't believe this isn't more popular...


----------



## Gain (May 18, 2010)

Yeah, it's a shame.

You would think that the premise alone would garner more views, but nope!


----------



## BlaZeR (May 18, 2010)

I got through all the chapters available in 3-4 days haha, I was hooked.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 18, 2010)

fck yeargh! Lizardmen Rocks!
Still cant belive it is actually done by a female Mangaka! I applaud!

Btw why does it higly remind me of Battle Angel Alita?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 18, 2010)

Hmm , maybe will look into this in the upcoming future . Definitely seems interesting .


----------



## Gain (May 18, 2010)

BlaZeR said:


> I got through all the chapters available in 3-4 days haha, I was hooked.



I read it twice in about that time span. Really easy to swallow if I do say so myself.



Suigetsu said:


> fck yeargh! Lizardmen Rocks!
> Still cant belive it is actually done by a female Mangaka! I applaud!
> 
> Btw why does it higly remind me of Battle Angel Alita?



The art for sure. She was an assistant to Nihei Tsutomu who mostly works in the cyberpunk genre which is also the genre of BAA



San Juan Wolf said:


> Hmm , maybe will look into this in the upcoming future . Definitely seems interesting .



Yeah definitely check it out, it's awesome


----------



## Bilaal (May 19, 2010)

Here's Q Yashahida's website/blog


Has anyone read Maken X btw?


----------



## gumby2ms (May 19, 2010)

i've read maken X
 real short, 
pretty dark and more psychological then dorohedoro. same art style but less humor. female lead. was on one manga but was most likely axed from there because of its mature nature. but yeah alot of awesome artists are linked along the same lines as her and nihei and the guys who are mangaka for blame! and jiraishin amongst others.


----------



## Gain (May 19, 2010)

/raises hand

I have, Nuzzie even uploaded it in the OTP before he deleted it 

It's alright, not as good as Dorohedoro, but it definitely has the same signature surreal art quality that Hayashida is popular for. It's worth a read since it's pretty short. I'm more interested in the re-telling called Another Jack.


----------



## Bilaal (May 19, 2010)

That'll go in the project too then


----------



## MrCinos (May 20, 2010)




----------



## αshɘs (May 20, 2010)

Thanks to MrCinos, today I looked after what's this series about. I'll definitely give this a read, once I'll have more time.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 20, 2010)

i started this yesterday and i'm around chap 10 and i find it very interesting :33


----------



## gumby2ms (May 20, 2010)

love it cinos. yeah i recently added a dancing mr. jonson to my signature.


----------



## Bilaal (May 22, 2010)

Everybody go vote this manga of the month

kthx


----------



## Jinibea (May 22, 2010)

Sorry, but Pokemon Adventures gets my vote  

Though I was looking on the first page an I say a Lizardman killing people.....caught my interest whats up with this manga?


----------



## Bilaal (May 22, 2010)

It's great stuff. 

Give it a read, it's not as dark and serious as looks on the outside.


----------



## Jinibea (May 22, 2010)

Is it a completed manga just behind on scans?


----------



## Scarecrow Red (May 22, 2010)

gumby2ms said:


> i've read maken X
> real short,
> pretty dark and more psychological then dorohedoro. same art style *but less humor*.



Oh bummer.


----------



## Gain (May 23, 2010)

It's still not too bad for a quick read


----------



## gumby2ms (May 23, 2010)

good job rallying troops for motm we have double digits in nominations we may finally make the 3. also btw toshokan has bonus curse 14 hadn't read it and may i say damn is death hot and lol poor "dead weight"


----------



## Gain (May 23, 2010)

Haha yeah, pretty funny idea of death Hayashida has there


----------



## Gain (May 25, 2010)

Link removed

OK, guys


----------



## Punpun (May 25, 2010)

This manga have to be MoM. :33


----------



## Gain (May 25, 2010)

Honestly, just to have it up in the top three is a big enough accomplishment for this comic


Though I'd like to see it MotM


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 26, 2010)

Mandom said:


> This manga have to be MoM. :33



yeah  but the Breaker and Bakuman are strong opponents


----------



## Bilaal (May 26, 2010)

more like The Back Breaker


----------



## Gain (May 26, 2010)

Well it looks like Dorohedoro won't win this month

but that's ok since hopefully more people will gain interest in reading it anyways

good work though everybody ^_^


----------



## gumby2ms (May 26, 2010)

yep free dorohedoro advertising. who knows some people may try out the nominees every month to decide which they want to talk about so more attention that way too. Either way more people to talkt to as we wait for volume 15. loving sig pic bubi.


----------



## Gain (May 26, 2010)

Yeah, it might be a better idea to introduce more people to Dorohedoro first

then go crazy with the nominations once Volume 15 comes out


----------



## αshɘs (May 27, 2010)

Started reading this today. Finished 1st volume.

I have to say: "Wow! "


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 28, 2010)

i finally catch up the 85, oh well it was really wonderful but there are a lot of things that i didn't understand   i'm gonna reread 

My fav characters are Ebisu and Chota for sure


----------



## αshɘs (May 28, 2010)

So loving this.<3

The cast and their interactions are gold. 

And sometimes it has some Pulp Fiction feeling to it too.


----------



## Gain (May 29, 2010)

Bubi said:


> i finally catch up the 85, oh well it was really wonderful but there are a lot of things that i didn't understand   i'm gonna reread
> 
> My fav characters are Ebisu and Chota for sure



Lol, I've re-read the whole thing three times and I still have things I'm confused about

And good choices in characters

Ebisu is the best character



αshɘs said:


> So loving this.<3
> 
> The cast and their interactions are gold.
> 
> And sometimes it has some Pulp Fiction feeling to it too.



Yeah, same here

It's not so much the plot that keeps me looking forward to the series, but more the art, character designs, the world, and the excellently timed dark humor

I mean it's not Berserk/BotI/Berserk/BAA level by any means, but it just appeals to me in a way that few series ever have


----------



## αshɘs (May 29, 2010)

Chota.




Gain said:


> Yeah, same here
> 
> It's not so much the plot that keeps me looking forward to the series, but more the art, character designs, the world, and the excellently timed dark humor
> 
> I mean it's not Berserk/BotI/Berserk/BAA level by any means, but it just appeals to me in a way that few series ever have



Yes, it has it's charm. 
I felt similar when reading Soul Eater. A likeably cast trying to live it's everyday life and having their everyday interaction, adding the freaky,great designs and humor.
Its just that this series does it multiple times more and better.

Honestly I thought this would be some dark series. Glad I was wrong.

Oh and does Hayashida have a deal with Sony?


----------



## Akimichi Farley (May 29, 2010)

I see this series name dropped a lot in other threads and I'm curious. What makes it so great/loveable? Is it mysterious and suspenseful? Or maybe has great action? In short what sold you on this series? 

Less importantly, is it a bi-weekly/weekly/whatever series? And how many chapters have been released?


----------



## Bilaal (May 29, 2010)

Akimichi Farley said:


> I see this series name dropped a lot in other threads and I'm curious. What makes it so great/loveable? Is it mysterious and suspenseful? Or maybe has great action? In short what sold you on this series?
> 
> Less importantly, is it a bi-weekly/weekly/whatever series? And how many chapters have been released?


There's a lot of different things that come together and sold the series to me. 

For one, the pacing is good. While the premise sounds a little weird, the plot shines from the unique, slice of life style storytelling that helps build the world up. The pace seems to move at just the right speed so that the story develops, but not so that you feel as though your time is wasted, and the build-up is good. The world of Dorohedoro is bigger than it seems and every chapter adds on to it, all while still sticking to the main plot (you'd have to see it to believe it).

What will really get you though are the characters. Let me tell you that this is not Berserk...at all. The premise sounds dark and and depressing, but it's not (most of the time). This manga is more lighthearted and funny than it sounds and the humor is shown through these great characters, that you'll definitely remember. The character interaction is definitely among the best I've seen.

You should definitely give it a try.


----------



## Oxymoron (May 29, 2010)

Hm started reading this and Im on chapter 10 and the main highlight for now is a really unique art. However, plot and situations characters get into feel extremely random at times and its almost putting me off although I understand the author has some avant-garde tendencies.


----------



## Bilaal (May 30, 2010)

It gave me Pulp Fiction vibe too.

Nice way of explaining it.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 31, 2010)

Oh Dorohedoro is still ahead in the june MotM race  It's unbelievable


----------



## Bilaal (May 31, 2010)

It's glorious.


----------



## αshɘs (May 31, 2010)

Well done guys!


Though the winner is still not decided due to discredited votes. D:


Finished vol11 today. Just when I thought I had an idea on the story


*Spoiler*: __ 



Curse shows up.




edit:

oh and...

*Spoiler*: __ 



En....


----------



## Jinibea (May 31, 2010)

I hope they don't give it to Bakuman just because its about to end. That would be gay.
(Added to the fact Dorohedoro was the first manga I voted for in the manga section)


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 1, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> I hope they don't give it to Bakuman just because its about to end. That would be gay.



Is Bakuman near the end?  i dunno about that 

Anyway i finished my first rereading of Dorohedoro and now i'm more confused than before


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 1, 2010)

In the end both of them got it.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 1, 2010)

So I've made 2 banners, one of them could be put up for the sub-section.

Which do you think is better?





I prefer the first. Second would be better with bigger size imo, but this size is the limit for the width.


----------



## Bilaal (Jun 1, 2010)

I was gonna make a banner

Good job though I like the second one.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 1, 2010)

Well, you can still make one. Didn't say it had to be one of mines.

So you say 2nd. Then it's 1:1.

Technically 2:1, since Kira Yamato said he prefers the first too.:ho


----------



## Bilaal (Jun 1, 2010)

The first one it is then, let's just get it up quick


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 1, 2010)

lol, why the rush? Let's wait for some other people to add their input too.=P

If nothing changes in a couple of hours, then I say okay. 
I have to go :sleepy now for some hours, so if you think you can pm Flawed Perfection later to put one of it up.(if you'll still be here that is)


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jun 1, 2010)

I also prefer the 2nd one, maybe it's because fma already has one only with letters, sides I prefer kaiman's awesomeness.


----------



## GuidoMista (Jun 2, 2010)

i vote for the second banner


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 2, 2010)

I prefer the first banner


----------



## Bilaal (Jun 2, 2010)

that banner is looking nice:33


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 2, 2010)

Okay guys, with 2:3 (since opinions in this thread are that matter) the 2nd one has been put up.

Looks better than I expected.


----------



## Kaiman (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah, it looks great

Good work!


----------



## tictactoc (Jun 3, 2010)

I've read the whole thing today . I'm addicted


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 3, 2010)

One day.:amazed Glad you like it.

Don't know when volume 15 is expected to come out. Hopefully in a couple of months we can read it.


----------



## Sen (Jun 8, 2010)

Just started reading this 

Only on Chapter 12 though, but it seems interesting.  So violent though too, not sure if I really like many characters although Noi, Kaiman, and Nikaido are growing on me.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 8, 2010)

Ah, another new reader. 


Well, you should have expected it to be violent going by the descriptions.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 9, 2010)

Thinking of buying the volumes myself, volume 15 should be killer <3


----------



## Litho (Jun 9, 2010)

It had colourpages  not many though, but I'm always glad when they put in the colourpages. The chapter where Shin is introduced had them I think.


----------



## Sen (Jun 14, 2010)

I didn't read the descriptions   So the violence was a surprise 

I have to admit though, most of the main characters have grown on me, especially Shin, Noi, En, Nikaido, Asu, and Kaimen.  

Anyway finally caught up, are the chapters released irregularly then?


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 14, 2010)

It's monthly, but GWR only releases the volumes, not individual chapters. I don't know if vol15 is out already, but still it will take some time to scan and translate.


----------



## Sen (Jul 5, 2010)

So basically we have to wait awhile, but once it's released there will be like 4-8 chapters?


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes.


Found this post by morten on jcafe24 today:



			
				morten said:
			
		

> Donnu, depends on Q. Hayashida. Sometimes it takes months for a new chapter. Last time I checked Ikki Para, they are at chapter 89 right now.
> So, it takes six chapters for a volume (+omake), and chapters 86-89 are out, you can calculate it yourself. I got the chapters but they are LQ and I will wait for the volume to come out (the tank artwork is so much better than the mag chaps anyway). My guess it will come out autumn/ winter this year...


----------



## Sen (Jul 11, 2010)

Ouch, that's still a long time.  But yeah, I guess at least quite a few chapters but I hope it's autumn and not winter.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 17, 2010)

Ah, bless you


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

I have decided to start reading this manga after a suggestion from somebody. 



This chick is already my favorite character.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 17, 2010)

Nikaido is a pimp  but imo other characters grew better during the story

Why is the art so amazing? :33


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

Bubi said:


> Nikaido is a pimp  but imo other characters grew better during the story
> 
> Why is the art so amazing? :33



Seriously, awesome art. 

This can't possibly be weekly? 

I also like Kaiman.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 17, 2010)

What is exceptional, that all characters are great. Both good and bad guys- if it's even possible to trully tell which ones are which


----------



## p0l3r (Jul 27, 2010)

I just started reading a while ago and I like how good and bad are main charcters. Plus good old ebisu and her boooobz  Cant wait next 1-2 months for volume 15


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 8, 2010)

Some news regarding vol 15:



			
				from GWR said:
			
		

> The release of volume 15 has been confirmed:
> 
> Around 30th november...
> We will prolly release it 1-2 weeks after the release in Japan. I have to order and scan it before.
> ...


----------



## Proxy (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

En


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 9, 2010)

I picked up the first volume of this series at the bookstore not too long ago. Tried it out since I did enjoy Maken X's style even if I found it generally lacking otherwise. I found Dorohedoro to be that nice bit of dark humor mixed with fantastic amounts of violence. Definitely a keeper this one is.


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 17, 2010)

as annoying as it is as a format of leeching. the good old folks at manga trader have had the first 2 chapters of vol. 15. ch 86 and 87 up for a week!!! so I guess I may start checking there more often. 

I just found it mind u and shared immediately(after reading of course) because of the team work in getting dorohedoro nominated for motm. 

btw just more cross eye stuff but there is humor, gore and mr. jonson so not bad. plus we still get 3-4 more chapters and a bonus curse in about 2 months so hopefully this will stem the withdrawal peeps.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info 

but I think I'm going to wait for GWRs vol release.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks gumby! I missed Dorohedoro so much :33 But maybe it's better to read the new volume all at once, because this manga storyline is already very hard to grasp.


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow, just caught up with this manga. Very good. Kinda freaky. Lizard dude is very cool.

So can you guys tell me, is this a bi-weekly or monthly released manga?


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 31, 2010)

monthly and all in sale volumes have been trans.

about a month or two for next volume and I'm anticipating the new bonus curse


----------



## moh (Nov 12, 2010)

It just really sucks that Kaiman is gone forever.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 21, 2010)

Volume 15 cover:



Only a couple of weeks till GWR's release.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 21, 2010)

The cover is lovely 

Love those guys over at GWR, I haven't read Dorohedoro in such a long time and its nice to see that the projects still being worked on.
*Spoiler*: __ 



I forgot where the story left off in v14 since I haven't touched it in so long. I recall something happening to the girl that was in the cross eyes group. She was killed I think right? I know En had already been defeated, so I'm guessing the final confrontation plot wise is between Kaiman and the cross eyed bad ass (who is him but is not him?)?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 22, 2010)

Volume 15 here we come 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Last thing i remember was that at the restaurant ( the place where Kaiman worked) the cook chief cut through the head of the cross eyed boss (who shared the same body with Kaiman) and a lot of others "personalities" (or black tumors i don't remember) came out from the wound.


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 22, 2010)

cross eyes everywhere some invading En's mansion and some invading meat pie place. nikaido and kaimen haven't stabilized in any way or form, en's crew is running around as is the hole crew, most in en's property. Please let there be more ebisu insanity.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 22, 2010)

@Ralphy


*Spoiler*: __ 



The cross eyes took over En's manor, Kai killed Natsuki after he saw her defensive magic ability (but only Dokuga knows/suspects this). After it they went on to purge the magic users. He and co went into Tanba's restaurant where Kirion managed to cut off Kai's face and Aikawa resurfaced, but got turned into a meat pie (this is how the volume ended).

Nikaido managed to master her magic, now she's resting while Risu/Curse is preparing to settle his business once and for all.

Btw, En can still be saved once they get his tumor back from Kai.


----------



## Epik High (Nov 22, 2010)

A revitalized Dorohedoro thread


----------



## Gottheim (Dec 12, 2010)

15 volume's out at Jcafe.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 12, 2010)

Awesome Nothing better than to start off the day with Dorohedoro. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ai=Kai=Aikawa has been confirmed if anyone was doubting it, damn his transformation into this _thing_ was crazy. Been missing this bizarre stuff.

Next volume should clear up Curse/Risu and Kaiman.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 13, 2010)

^ From what I've got so far: Risu was killed by Kai, then his magic named Curse activated and went after his supposed killer and killed Aikawa(since at that time he was the active personality) by beheading him. Then a glass containing Ebisu's smoke opened up, came in contact with the headless corpse and thus Kaiman was born, who I think is independent from the Ai personalities.
Then Curse somehow got into Kaiman's body.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 13, 2010)

Is there a link for Vol. 15?


----------



## Gain (Dec 13, 2010)

gumby just posted it above in the first spoiler


----------



## Proxy (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks. I was thinking it was spoilers for the volume.


----------



## Epik High (Dec 16, 2010)

I really need to start reading this again, I somewhat went on an all-encompassing break regarding manga, at the same particular time when I got halfway through with Dorohedoro, and I haven't touched it since.

It's time to start again.


----------



## Survivor19 (Dec 16, 2010)

I've read it because of this thread and wasn't disappointed. It is amazing.
BTW, i still can't get over the fact mushroom powers can be so kickass...


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 20, 2011)

I was searching for some stock and found: 



she draws some good stuff


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 20, 2011)

^ yeah that is pretty good stuff she draws.

this one's pretty cool.


----------



## Epik High (Jan 20, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> I was searching for some stock and found:
> 
> 
> 
> she draws some good stuff



Thanks for the link, I've been waiting to find some notable fan-art for ages.


----------



## Gain (Jan 20, 2011)

ashes you are a bro




too bad my photoshop skills are nonexistent otherwise I would have made a set


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 20, 2011)

No prob, guys


Gain, if you want I could make you a set if I have time, though I don't make shiny stuff


Btw what's your opinion on vol 15?


----------



## Gain (Jan 20, 2011)

that would be awesome thanks


as for volume 15


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm just glad Ai/Kai/Aikawa was confirmed since that was what I was expecting 

the transformation was also pretty darn goofy and made me laugh

otherwise like Volume 14 it left me wanting more and just thinking about the long wait hurts a little 




I'm also happy to have seen quite a few Dorohedoro fans over at /a/ 

hopefully the volume sales here in the west are good as well because I've been collecting them and it would hurt to have them drop the series because the sells weren't up to snuff


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 20, 2011)

What pics do you want me to use?



*Spoiler*: _vol 15_ 




When the transformation happened I was expecting some serious stuff, but it ending up as a clumsy, mentally-zero hulk was hilarious 

Next volume I guess the whole Risu/Curse, Kaiman incident will get cleared up. But we have to wait at least a half year, right?:/


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 27, 2011)

Catching up where I left off. 47 chapters down.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 3, 2011)

No, it's no news about volume 16, I was just looking for fanarts again 

You guys still remember that artist on DA I linked before?


She uploaded some cracking works again

*Spoiler*: __ 











Now if she could draw some cool Ebisu and En fanarts....


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 3, 2011)

yeah I was just on there yesterday as well I wish I could make pics as nice as hers. though I do have a new one.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 18, 2011)

hey, guys

 thread inspired me to make a Dorohedoro skin

check out and tell me what you think


----------



## Gain (Apr 18, 2011)

Welp, I'm using it right now. 

Pretty good for a first time skin.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 18, 2011)

Okay, I fixed some problems and optimized it a bit.


----------



## Gain (Sep 26, 2011)

Holy shit Volume 16 is out (and it's a best seller apparently)



according to this awesome facebook page



FUCK FUCK FUCK HOLY SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 26, 2011)

Really? Morten said it would be out at the end of October, around 28.10. It's probably a pre-order ranking, but anyways, cool news.

I'm curious what the special edition volume will contain.


----------



## Gain (Sep 26, 2011)

It says something called "Devil's Bible' so maybe it's a databook (like the One Piece/Naruto ones)

Can someone translate the Shadows of the Damned interview linked on the FB page?


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 26, 2011)

Try your luck in the translations section. Make a thread and someone might do it.

Haven't played SotD, but it's cool that she already designs bosses for video games.

Now all we need is a pic of her.


----------



## gumby2ms (Sep 26, 2011)

lol need a new sig. can't wait.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 5, 2011)

Volume 16 cover



also



			
				morten said:
			
		

> Volume 16 scanned, and currently translated.


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Nov 5, 2011)

Nikaido again?

This is making me wonder if the author will hold Ebisu for the last volume's cover.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 5, 2011)

She was on vol 4's cover with Fujita


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gain (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks ashes

Nikaido sure is looking fine on that cover 


But like Red, I hope Ebisu gets a solo cover one day


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah I meant more like she having a solo cover, since most of the characters got one at some point, including Tanba.


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 5, 2011)

thanks ashes. so waiting on finishing polish by GWR. was searching a few days ago and they didn't have status yet. the anticipation.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 6, 2011)

Scarecrow Red said:


> Yeah I meant more like she having a solo cover, since most of the characters got one at some point, including Tanba.



I see. I wouldn't mind her having a solo cover. Right now the only other I can think of getting a cover is the thing Aikawa/Kai/Ai transformed into last volume. It depends how much is left of this series.


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 20, 2011)

o yeah trans are done editing and proofreading remain.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 20, 2011)

The hairstyle is one thing, but what about that necklace?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 20, 2011)

She is kinda cool


----------



## Survivor19 (Nov 27, 2011)

Thread up.
Also, why are 90-something chapters translated after 81?
Is there translation of chapters 82-90?


----------



## Survivor19 (Nov 28, 2011)

My sincere gratitude for this link to you.


----------



## Litho (Jan 5, 2012)

This manga just kicks so much ass, so many awesome characters.


----------



## Gain (Jan 7, 2012)

VOLUME 16 IS OUT!!!!

Gon


----------



## Drakor (Jan 7, 2012)

It's been so long...I can barely remember anyone aside from Nikaido Kaimen/Aikawa and Riku...


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 8, 2012)

yipee time to make a new set and lurk half as much on GWR's jcafe page(still awaiting volume 4 of tokyou esp)


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Jan 8, 2012)

fuck sleeping ive been waiting too long for this


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



noooooooooo Fujita. Damn cliffhanger




the credits page about the potential retirement made me sad


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Jan 8, 2012)

Kate Nash said:


> VOLUME 16 IS OUT!!!!
> 
> Clearly nothing is protecting his head from that position



Yeaah!! Thanks for the link!!

I was thinking about joining the GWR as a french translator but I read some negative comments about them, like pressuring other groups into dropping a project... True or false?


----------



## Cirno (Jan 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fujita, respect.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jan 8, 2012)

FUUUUUU, it felt so short .....
*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck yeah fujita went out like a fucking boss, but i don't want him to die, i hope somebody saves him


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 8, 2012)

Got to love Ebisu in that Kikurage outfit in the artbook thingy



Shikusho said:


> I was thinking about joining the GWR as a french translator but I read some negative comments about them, like pressuring other groups into dropping a project... True or false?



The only incident I recall was them lashing out hard at Mangacurse, because they picked up a project GWR already worked on: Shingeki no Kyojin.

So yeah, go and apply


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Jan 8, 2012)

Kate Nash said:


> It says something called "Devil's Bible' so maybe it's a databook (like the One Piece/Naruto ones)
> 
> Can someone translate the Shadows of the Damned interview linked on the FB page?



No one has yet translated this interview? My english is quite rusty but I can make a rough translation from it.(*She designed some villains for the game Shadows of the Damned*)


*Spoiler*: __ 













αshɘs said:


> So yeah, go and apply


Haha I'll do that... when my exam period is over


----------



## Gain (Jan 8, 2012)

Lol well I still haven't made an official Translations thread for the interview since I have zero work ethic 

ahem


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 9, 2012)

lol should I make that thread?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 22, 2012)

Ch.68


----------



## Gain (Mar 22, 2012)

the best manga


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 22, 2012)

just a link upgrade? or is this the interview?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 22, 2012)

The actual volume

Alternate WORKING link - Ch.68


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 23, 2012)

You're a couple of months late, Nihilus, but that multiupload link Gain posted back then doesn't work anymore, so it's cool 



gumby2ms said:


> or is this the interview?



lol, Gain will never ask for that trans


----------



## Gain (Mar 23, 2012)

Maybe after I finish this sandwich




heh heh


----------



## Gain (inactive) (Sep 2, 2012)

New volume comes out near the end of this month


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 2, 2012)

Great. Can't wait for it.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 4, 2012)

Now that's what I'm talking about


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 4, 2012)

that is some beautiful back madness there.


----------



## Fujita (Oct 5, 2012)

Cover is epically bizarre.  



c3zz4rr said:


> FUUUUUU, it felt so short .....
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



If Fujita dies...


----------



## Gain (Oct 20, 2012)

thanks yak

that site is just amazing as well


----------



## Yak (Oct 20, 2012)

Kate Nash said:


> thanks yak
> 
> that site is just amazing as well



Got some couple more raw volume provider sites. Most of them have identical stuff, some have specific series, others don't.

Edit: Anyway, even without a translation to this volume, there's lots of horrible stuff happening in it O_o


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 20, 2012)

Just stopping by to say that I read Chapter 1 and am very much interested.


----------



## Yak (Oct 20, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> Just stopping by to say that I read Chapter 1 and am very much interested.



Continue reading, this series is awesome. In a crazy, batshit insane way.


----------



## OS (Oct 20, 2012)

What? It's still being done? Oh god yes.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 24, 2012)

Checked on GWR if there was some info about them still doing this and found this post:



			
				Revilenigma said:
			
		

> I know we do have it scanned and last I heard it was being translated.



also Morte is planning on getting active again

nothing really concrete though


----------



## XxShadowxX (Nov 7, 2012)

Link removed


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 7, 2012)

the insanity continues. and gives me new sigs. hope i don't have to trim like the little button on the bottom


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 8, 2012)

sweeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 25, 2012)

A new group has taken up the manga!
Here's chapter 110.
Link removed


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 31, 2012)

After I started reading, I kinda stopped. But now I'm on track again. Just finished reading Volume 9, where Kaiman's memories fuck him up and his crosseyes disappeared. And my God, I'm fucking in love with this shit.

But even with all the mystery surrounding the series, the question I want answered above all else is "What materials are the clothes made of?" Seriously, Nikaido packs some serious weapons of mass fapstruction and yet her suits push 'em back without giving in.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 1, 2013)

New chapter is out.


----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 1, 2013)

it just continues being so messed up. it's awesome.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 10, 2013)

176


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Mar 11, 2013)

As usual, another great chapter.Being a devil is quite practical with eye beams.


----------



## Fujita (Mar 12, 2013)

Being a devil seems rather like piloting an extremely fleshy Gundam. Or at least that's how it looks on the inside of Haru 

This is the second time we get a teasing glimpse of what I can only presume is the Cross-Eyes' Boss's new form. 

And Shin considers saving Noi's life more important than following her wishes. It'll be interesting to see how she reacts to that. Shin still has his habit of performing impromptu surgery. Hopefully it goes better than when he tried to find his smoke veins.

All in all, good chapter. Just feels so short getting it in small chunks like this.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice scarf, sitting like a boss into a floating house :33



			
				A Devil Joke said:
			
		

> "You put on some weight.."
> "I just swallowed my husband whole"



I wanna thank Fallen Syndicate for their work


----------



## Fran (Mar 15, 2013)

this is a combination of the funniest, most endearing and awesome action manga i've read in a long time.


q: is ebisu part of the en family, or just a worker like fujita? (is he part of the family?)


----------



## Fujita (Mar 15, 2013)

Fran said:


> q: is ebisu part of the en family, or just a worker like fujita? (is he part of the family?)





I'm actually not sure, but I think that he's part of the family, along with most of the random guys walking around wearing enormous baggy suits. They're just very, very low-ranked. (Fujita's higher than the random mooks though. They entrusted him with being their invisible spy, after all )


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 13, 2013)

Shunsui and ukitake are the strongest captains


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 13, 2013)

Ebisu is lovely, i wanna be petted by her too.

About the chapter, i didnt understand a thing as usual.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Apr 13, 2013)

I'd better wait for the next volume to read it without torturing my brains. By the way, I didn't know Hayashida Q collaborated with another artist for a oneshot called "Chika Chika" (Underground?).



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40qtsHJbZ_4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 18, 2013)

Chapter 114  by Fallen Syndicate is out

A devil that works for passion


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 18, 2013)

Ok, I see. Will wait till they finish it.


----------



## Fujita (Apr 18, 2013)

That was a nice chapter.



I feel so bad for laughing at this.

Well, anyway, I have a question. Asu couldn't make smoke because his veins were gunked up with blood. 

Sorcerers need their smoke veins free and unobstructed to shoot smoke... as we see several times. Nikaido bites her finger, Shin saws off his arms, layer by layer, with a laser scalpel just to find them (and fails), etc.

But then some people, notably En and Noi, can actually breathe smoke out through their mouths. Noi apparently has some circulating around her body, too, since she heals her own injuries without shooting any smoke externally. 

So do different sorcerers have their smoke circulatory systems set up differently?

And all seem to have small black flecks of smoke in their blood. 

Not like it's evenly arranged with class, either. Most weak users have difficulty producing a lot of smoke, but Shin couldn't shoot smoke initially, being half human, but is quite strong with his magic once he got use of it.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 28, 2013)

new chapter. had to hide sig b/c  spoils, i was too excited. 
Ch.167


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 30, 2013)

New chapter, with color pages.
fanservice extra?!

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kaiman is back.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 1, 2013)

The volume still isn't finished, right? Just want to make sure.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't think so, but i'm not 100% sure.



Apparently the manga is finally ending, not enterly surprising since the manga seemed to be approaching to it's end for quite some time, but still rather sad news.


----------



## Gain (Jul 2, 2013)

Samavarti said:


> I don't think so, but i'm not 100% sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the manga is finally ending, not enterly surprising since the manga seemed to be approaching to it's end for quite some time, but still rather sad news.



Well, I can't say that I feel that bad about it ending. It's had a nice enough run, and I would like to see what Q works on next.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 2, 2013)

brad, i'd use batato. fox is only good for series trans'd a long time ago, and smut. panda and cow have locally done work on their sites as well. it's ticky, i find myself missing series as well. (one used to have nearly everything, then fox did, then both dropped a bunch of stuff. batato was supposed to be the chosen one but many trans still post on own site so must be a little bit more profitable. that and some sites hold less then 'legal' scans and smut.(even seen odd dark horse property etc)

volume is on it's way. we should get last chapter and i think a bonus curse soonish. like before end of summer. (i love bonus curses)


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 2, 2013)

Samavarti said:


> I don't think so, but i'm not 100% sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the manga is finally ending, not enterly surprising since the manga seemed to be approaching to it's end for quite some time, but still rather sad news.



Yeah, was expecting this. This had a nice run ^^

I think I'm going to slowly start reading this current volume.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 2, 2013)

I had a pause after volume 15 or so, finally caught up after rereading the whole. Thing that happened in the newest chapter is a pleasant surprise

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kaiman appearing



but going back

*Spoiler*: __ 



To chapter 55, when Nikaido said it was the last night she ever talked to him, it makes me wonder if he's only an illusion made with her devil powers, or just a temporary form reverse of Kai - even a trap, possibly.

In the end he will probably revert to Aikawa only, maybe with memories of both him and Kaiman. Or the ending will be a complete bizarre fest, which wouldn't surprise me in the least.




Sad that it's ending, but you could sense it was coming for several volumes now.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 20, 2013)

Chapter 118 out

First chapter of volume 19 and through Nikaido we got an unusual short summary about Kaiman.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 20, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Soo.. did the decapitated head regenerate and became a separate being from Aikawa and the Cross eye boss? Or is it really a trick? Curious.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 20, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think that that is the real Kaiman with only his memories, not Aikawa's. Nikaido said "there was no such a thing as Kaiman to begin with", so maybe some kind of power has created Kaiman anew.

Where was the severed head last time we saw it?


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 17, 2013)

Bubi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



New chapter was released and it pretty much answered your question, though there's still some mysterious parts 
Chapter 119


*Spoiler*: __ 



The devils look like they're on a field trip


----------



## Ramius (Oct 29, 2013)

Newest chapter is out in case anybody's wondering. Kinda boring and more of a build up chapter than anything. Lesson #1: Demon houses can fly!


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 29, 2013)

bonus chapter also up. showing a bit of en in hell.

so sad, we are so close to it. Ch.81


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 8, 2013)

Chapter 121 is out


----------



## Ramius (Nov 8, 2013)

Wow, neat as fuck


The fight was amusing. "gathering energy gathering energy". Making fun of shitty action series, aren't we now, Q?
"You have no weak spots but I'll hit your head anyway!"
Brilliant. Also, damn! Now this was somewhat scary.


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 25, 2013)

122 is out
Acording to the afterword it might go on for a volume longer


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 29, 2013)

So the manga is ending? Damn, need to give it a go again!


----------



## Ramius (Feb 9, 2014)

^I don't have the source, but I'm pretty sure it's been confirmed that Doro will go on for longer. Either at the end of some chapter I've read or somewhere else.

Q just couldn't have tied all the lose ends in this volume alone, there's so much stuff going on


----------



## Canuckgirl (Feb 9, 2014)

Yep, at the end of the chapter, she stated that she will prolong the serie, which makes me so happy


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 19, 2014)

Both 124 and 125 were released.
I must say, this final arc does not dissapoint. This manga overall is so consistently good, I'm glad the climax was prolonged.


----------



## haegar (Jun 29, 2014)

took this up and sliced through 5 and half volumes first night. man what a wickedly brilliant tour de force. crazy but good


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 29, 2014)

haegar said:


> took this up and sliced through 5 and half volumes first night. man what a wickedly brilliant tour de force. crazy but good



Yeah, it was like that for me too. 
I remember that i picked it up years ago when it was MotM here, it was so different to any sort of manga that i had read before that I couldn't stop reading till the morning.

And it only gets better


----------



## haegar (Jun 29, 2014)

im about at that point where Nikaido's brainwashed with the contract 
En is rly cool but he's a heartless dick 

 kinda funny how im rooting for the romance ploy in this set back  - I can see it will take a while to resolve that though


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 29, 2014)

Dorohedoro makes an excellent job of making all the characters likeable, even the ones who are presented as "villains". And the comedy that comes along with the bizarre world is perfect.

And by the way, 126 and 127 were also out for a while now, you can find them on batoto.


----------



## haegar (Jun 29, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> Dorohedoro makes an excellent job of making all the characters likeable, even the ones who are presented as "villains". And the comedy that comes along with the bizarre world is perfect.
> 
> And by the way, 126 and 127 were also out for a while now, you can find them on batoto.



true enough. and yeah, I laughed my ass off. reading batoto anyways for this so good thing


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 8, 2014)

Chapter 128

*Spoiler*: __ 



En is back.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 8, 2014)

whatever happend to aikawa?


----------



## Gain (Nov 20, 2014)

Found this interview with Q ! It's an old one but interesting.

 I never expected her to be a hardcore Warriors fan...


chapter 55


The blog also has some other interesting mangaka interviews as well


----------

